# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Возможен конец альтернативных клиентов ICQ

## CFH

*Официально информация не подтверждена. Пока это только слухи.* 

ICQ прекратила поддержку альтернативных программных клиентов 
Альтернативные интернет-пейджеры вынудили ICQ к жёстким мерам. 
3 февраля в протокол обмена сообщениями интернет-пейджера ICQ были внесены изменения, в результате чего пользователи альтернативных клиентов перестали получать и отправлять сообщения. 
Изменения коснулись протокола OSCAR, используемого AOL как в ICQ, так и в AIM, что парализовало работу таких популярных программ как Miranda, QIP и некоторых других. 
Клиент ICQ полностью бесплатен для пользователей, однако приносит неплохую прибыль AOL за счёт размещения рекламы, дополнительных услуг и информационных каналов. Альтернативные программы-клиенты при этом рекламу не показывают, занимают меньше памяти и более просты в использовании, что и привлекает всё новых пользователей. 
Несмотря на бурный рост базы пользователей интернет-пейджеров, доля ICQ падает, что отрицательно сказывается на доходах компании.
На сегодняшний день ICQ пока остаётся самым популярным интернет-пейджером в мире и насчитывает более 6 миллионов пользователей. Ввиду того, что значительная их часть предпочитает альтернативные клиенты совместимые с ICQ, AOL (владелец ICQ) решила «перекрыть им кислород». 
*Ожидается, что изменения в протокол будут вноситься еженедельно*. Эксперты отмечают, что в этом случае выпуск «заплаток», поддерживающих работу «неродных» программных клиентов станет бессмысленным и пользователи будут вынуждены использовать только оригинальный клиент ICQ. 
Бурная реакция пользователей на эти нововведения, появившаяся на многочисленных интернет-форумах и блогах, единодушна. Подавляющее большинство интернетчиков приветствует инициативу AOL и в самое ближайшее время планирует перейти на ICQ-клиент. Тем более, что к началу марта выйдет новая, 6-я по счёту, версия клиента, поддерживающая полноэкранные рекламные блоки, платное подключение и более 120 новых сервисных функций.

На первый раз, можно сказать отбились  :Smiley:   :Smiley: 

источник публикации: http://www.lapsha.ru/articles/intern...10/192500.html

PS Моя подпись в тему  :Cheesy:   :Cheesy:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Dime3us

[Censored] :Furious3:  Ну ничего,кому надо всегда найдет патч уничтожающий рекламу в аське.



> Пока это только слухи.


Хотелось бы верить...

----------


## MOCT

> ICQ прекратила поддержку альтернативных программных клиентов 
> Альтернативные интернет-пейджеры вынудили ICQ к жёстким мерам. 
> 3 февраля в протокол обмена сообщениями интернет-пейджера ICQ были внесены изменения, в результате чего пользователи альтернативных клиентов перестали получать и отправлять сообщения. 
> 
> Бурная реакция пользователей на эти нововведения, появившаяся на многочисленных интернет-форумах и блогах, единодушна. Подавляющее большинство интернетчиков приветствует инициативу AOL и в самое ближайшее время планирует перейти на ICQ-клиент.


глупость какая...
1. сообщения приходят
2. какой дурак будет радоваться гигантской аське, когда есть елкие настраиваемые миранды?

----------


## Dime3us

Действительно,хотел бы я посмотреть,как "подавляющее больщинство" пользователей альтернативных клиентов планируют в самое ближайшее время перейти на оф.аську  :Grin:

----------


## gines

Какую защиту не придумывай, пытливый ум всегда найдёт лазейку. Если Мирабилис и сделает что-то подобное, то наверняка это закончится крахом.

----------


## Dark_Blaze

:Angry:   :Furious3:  что я хочу сказать этим жадным,гнилым,зажравшимся тварям так этов овт это=> :00000032: и как полсе ВОТ ТАКИХ ЗАКИДОНОВ не уважать хакеров...есть и моральные уроды,но ведь эти твари это сделают...хотя,народ,а может можно их засудить за монополизм?Ведь они ВЫНУЖДАЮТ импользовать именно их пейджер,именно вынуждают!Я очень надеюсь что им это не удастся...я только преехал на Триллиан и так им доволен....

----------


## Sanja

Мдя... Миларибиз дурки Ж) Если начнется изврат - всегда можно будет зделать авто апдейт сторонних клиентов... например в сфг файле писать оффсеты данных или байтовые маркеты.. и обновлять их... апдайт бедут весить максимум 500 байт Ж)

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Гм... Это с форума моей локальной сети



> Как исправить проблему с недоставляющимися сообщениями: 
> 
> Miranda IM: 
> У кого работает стандартный Oscar-овский icq.dll, качаем исправление (home page) 
> http://addons.miranda-im.org/feed.php?dlfile=1683 
> 
> У кого работает ISEE, качаем исправление: 
> (примечание: в новая версии dll исправлена только ошибка с приёмом сообщений, она по-прежнему не позволит вам определять invisible) 
> 
> ...


А если честно, лично у меня траблы были только с двумя пользователями из контактов... Да и то не факт что это не из-за глюков с инетом.

Я где-то полгода назад перешла на миранду и возвращаться на асю не планирую (хоть она и стоит у меня на всякий пожарный)

----------


## ALEX(XX)

В принципе можжно и с баннерами в аське бороться....  :Smiley:  Закрыть нужные порты в фаере и смотреть на белые поля... Но в асе один большой минус - прожорливость!

----------


## anton_dr

> Но в асе один большой минус - прожорливость!


И глючность. Пока не поставил Qip, вылетала по 10 раз на дню. Это, так скажем, раздражало.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Подавляющее большинство интернетчиков приветствует инициативу AOL и в самое ближайшее время планирует перейти на ICQ-клиент. Тем более, что к началу марта выйдет новая, 6-я по счёту, версия клиента, *поддерживающая полноэкранные рекламные блоки*, платное подключение и более 120 новых сервисных функций.


Причем это может закончится массовым самоубийством пользователей помегабайтных тарифов  :00000146:

----------


## Exxx

ICQ pro 2003b + патч от баннеров (и никаких белых полей как в случае с фаером). 
Про то, сколько она трафика жрёт, я не знаю, но вот вылетает она у меня 1-2 раза за месяц (а никак не 10 раз на дню). 

Новые версии аськи - вообще имхо бред. Игрушек каких-то ужасных туда понапихали, смайликов безумных, покоцали нужные настройки и добавили туеву хучу ненужных кнопок. 
Вот если есть здесь люди юзающие новые версии асек, (это все те, которые изначально назывались Lite версиями), объясните ЗАЧЕМ?!

----------


## RiC

Закончится тем что все "альтернативные" клиенты в About напишут "icq5" и миралибус затрахается их отлавливать.

----------


## merge

глупо
Если они будут изменять протокол, то сама аська должна при этом работать без обновлений. а что мешает написать такой-же код в альтернативных пйджерах?

----------


## Arkadiy

> ICQ pro 2003b + патч от баннеров (и никаких белых полей как в случае с фаером). 
> Про то, сколько она трафика жрёт, я не знаю, но вот вылетает она у меня 1-2 раза за месяц (а никак не 10 раз на дню). 
> 
> Новые версии аськи - вообще имхо бред. Игрушек каких-то ужасных туда понапихали, смайликов безумных, покоцали нужные настройки и добавили туеву хучу ненужных кнопок. 
> Вот если есть здесь люди юзающие новые версии асек, (это все те, которые изначально назывались Lite версиями), объясните ЗАЧЕМ?!


Зачем? хороший вопрос... Попросили обновить, так как какие то открытки не работали и так далее. Ну установил и всё, банеры поубивал и живу спокойно. Функций там лишних конечно куча, аж бесит порой... и дурацкое окошко с рекламой, появляющееся чере 10 секунд после старта тоже бесит, но как убрать не знаю :Embarassed:

----------


## anton_dr

> Новые версии аськи - вообще имхо бред. Игрушек каких-то ужасных туда понапихали, смайликов безумных, покоцали нужные настройки и добавили туеву хучу ненужных кнопок. 
> Вот если есть здесь люди юзающие новые версии асек, (это все те, которые изначально назывались Lite версиями), объясните ЗАЧЕМ?!


Юзали долго-долго лайт 4й. А потом понеслась - 4.1, 5. А зачем - затем, что старые версии отказываются работать, приходилось ставить поновей.

----------


## anton_dr

> и дурацкое окошко с рекламой, появляющееся чере 10 секунд после старта тоже бесит, но как убрать не знаю


В настройках есть "показывать окно приветствия при старте". Убираешь галку - и нет окошка.  :Smiley:

----------


## Arkadiy

> В настройках есть "показывать окно приветствия при старте". Убираешь галку - и нет окошка.


Огромное спасибо! :Cheesy:  
Как сам не догодался...

----------


## gines

> Вот если есть здесь люди юзающие новые версии асек, (это все те, которые изначально назывались Lite версиями), объясните ЗАЧЕМ?!


Объясняю. Просто пользуюсь аськой очень и очень не часто, раза 2-3 в неделю, да и то ненадолго в неё захожу. Если пользовался бы часто, то думаю перешёл на что-нибудь другое.

----------


## maXmo

> Вот если есть здесь люди юзающие новые версии асек, (это все те, которые изначально назывались Lite версиями), объясните ЗАЧЕМ?!


обшчаццо. Не знаю насчёт прожорливости, из прожорливых у меня только firefox, explorer.exe, nero, vs2003 и [email protected]

----------


## MOCT

> ICQ прекратила поддержку альтернативных программных клиентов 
> ...skipped...
> Подавляющее большинство интернетчиков приветствует инициативу AOL и в самое ближайшее время планирует перейти на ICQ-клиент. Тем более, что к началу марта выйдет новая, 6-я по счёту, версия клиента, поддерживающая полноэкранные рекламные блоки, платное подключение и более 120 новых сервисных функций.


люди! пишите источник информации!
и не публикуйте ЮМОР с сайта lapsha.ru в разделе новостей на первой странице сайта.

p.s. источник публикации: http://www.lapsha.ru/articles/intern...10/192500.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## rayoflight

A меня ICQ устраивает.Пользуюсь много лет,ничего не вылетает.Может,я что-то не так делаю?
Trillian весьма интересная штучка,но у него проблемы с кодировками.

----------


## Exxx

> Объясняю. Просто пользуюсь аськой очень и очень не часто, раза 2-3 в неделю, да и то ненадолго в неё захожу. Если пользовался бы часто, то думаю перешёл на что-нибудь другое.


Очевидно меня не правильно поняли. Переформулирую вопрос хоть это и оффтоп.

Есть ICQ Pro 2003b (до неё были 2000, 2001 итд), а паралельно с этими версиями выпускались Lite версиии ICQ, которые позднее из Lite версий превратились в ICQ4, ICQ5 итд итп.

Вопрос: Почему большинство юзает именно самые распоследние версии ICQ (icq5). Чем не устраивает та-же 2003b?

----------


## anton_dr

Я юзал lite версию, потому что 2003b казалась мне чересчур напичканной ненужными мульками, + к тому же, в то время не мог найти русифицированный ее вариант. А потом просто привык к лайту и обновлял его, потомучто старые версии отказывались соединяться ссо своим серваком.

----------


## maXmo

ещё у 2003б был единственный тупой скин, а плюсовские почти не поддерживались. Хотя... откатиться на что-нибудь подревнее сейчас, я думаю, это идея.

----------


## maXmo

м-да... у 2003а не хватает функциональности по сравнению с пятой версией.

----------


## SDA

3 февраля в протокол обмена сообщениями интернет-пейджера ICQ были внесены изменения, в результате чего пользователи альтернативных клиентов перестали получать и отправлять сообщения.
Изменения коснулись протокола OSCAR, используемого AOL как в ICQ, так и в AIM, что парализовало работу таких популярных программ как Miranda, Trillian, QIP и некоторых других.
Клиент ICQ полностью бесплатен для пользователей, однако приносит неплохую прибыль AOL за счёт размещения рекламы, дополнительных услуг и информационных каналов. Альтернативные программы-клиенты при этом рекламу не показывают, занимают меньше памяти и более просты в использовании, что и привлекает всё новых пользователей.
Несмотря на бурный рост базы пользователей интернет-пейджеров, доля ICQ падает, что отрицательно сказывается на доходах компании.
На сегодняшний день ICQ пока остаётся самым популярным интернет-пейджером в мире и насчитывает более 6 миллионов пользователей. Ввиду того, что значительная их часть предпочитает альтернативные клиенты совместимые с ICQ, AOL (владелец ICQ) решила «перекрыть им кислород».
Ожидается, что изменения в протокол будут вноситься еженедельно. Эксперты отмечают, что в этом случае выпуск «заплаток», поддерживающих работу «неродных» программных клиентов станет бессмысленным и пользователи будут вынуждены использовать только оригинальный клиент ICQ.

взято от сюда: http://exe.org.ua/index.php?category...rticleid=1482&

----------


## pig

Дежавю, однако. Кажется, именно этот текст обсуждали месяц назад.

----------


## Dime3us

Ага,вот здесь было дело-http://www.virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=4742
Только там еще и с приколом.

----------


## Arkadiy

Ну вот, эти чудики опять что то сделали: аська настаивает на срочном обновление и если отказываешься, то не работает(ой как влом обновлять, снова рекламу выдерать...). Миранда к серверу не подключается...

Может это только у меня?

----------


## MOCT

> Ну вот, эти чудики опять что то сделали: аська настаивает на срочном обновление и если отказываешься, то не работает(ой как влом обновлять, снова рекламу выдерать...). Миранда к серверу не подключается...
> Может это только у меня?


моя миранда сперва заявила, что я уже подключен к сети и fatal error, а потом все же подключилась :-)

----------


## ed13

Х-м-м-м... У меня с Мирандой никаких проблем, правда стоит самая последняя версия (0.5 Unicoode)...

----------


## Arkadiy

> моя миранда сперва заявила, что я уже подключен к сети и fatal error, а потом все же подключилась :-)


Моя же пишет "ICQ Fatal" ( более 5 минут ждал включения...недождался), говорит, что такое может произойти, если номер уже в сети... Наверно потому что я сначала аську запускал. Ну ладо завтра разберусь что да как.

----------


## maXmo

обновил. Она окошко не показывает. Зараза  :Sad:

----------

